# Was the log roll accident with the greenhorn faked?



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems to me that incident with the greenhorn when the logs rolled was totally staged. All the suddent talk about how tall the logs were stacked, then go get the saw and then suddenly the roll happened.

So, fake or not?


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 10, 2010)

The other thing I wonder about is before the logs fell, Dave was carrying an MS441. When it showed him after they fell, I swear he was carrying a Husky. They never showed a real good view of it, and I rewound and watched it over three times, but that is what it lood like.


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 10, 2010)

And yes it was probably all fake.


----------



## headleyj (Mar 10, 2010)

yes - too much cut-n-clip on the video for it not to be. Too much information missing. I still watch the show, but I don't look forward to it like I used to. I DVR it and watch it in the next few days.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 10, 2010)

Aaron441 said:


> The other thing I wonder about is before the logs fell, Dave was carrying an MS441. When it showed him after they fell, I swear he was carrying a Husky. They never showed a real good view of it, and I rewound and watched it over three times, but that is what it lood like.



Even my daughter noticed the saw had changed. Too much editing.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I still enjoy it somewhat, but I DVR it so I can skip over James and Jimmy. It hurts too much to watch them.

Off topic, but I take it Pihl is no longer on the show because Melvin Quit. I would rather see his company on there anyway, if it is still anything like it was 2 years ago.

Kyle


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 10, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Seems to me that incident with the greenhorn when the logs rolled was totally staged. All the suddent talk about how tall the logs were stacked, then go get the saw and then suddenly the roll happened.
> 
> So, fake or not?



Curly,

Whaddya reckon the insurance rates for that outfit would do if it WASN'T staged?

Pro wrestling is less staged LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## redprospector (Mar 10, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Seems to me that incident with the greenhorn when the logs rolled was totally staged. All the suddent talk about how tall the logs were stacked, then go get the saw and then suddenly the roll happened.
> 
> So, fake or not?



That's like asking if a wrestling match was staged. 

Andy


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 10, 2010)

It had to be faked and now that you guys mention it the saw did change color! I am not sure if I still have it on the DVR but I need to check that out if I do.

I noticed they do not have a comments section on the Axemen web page. Gee, I wonder why? 

And what idiot that has spent 2 seconds around log piles does not know that when logs start to roll run to the ends of the logs, NOT perpendicular from the middle of the logs! He deserved to get squished.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 10, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> And what idiot that has spent 2 seconds around log piles does not know that when logs start to roll run to the ends of the logs, NOT perpendicular from the middle of the logs! He deserved to get squished.



They never claimed to be smart. They are nothing more than hollywood actors


----------



## redprospector (Mar 11, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> They never claimed to be smart. They are nothing more than hollywood actors



Hahaha, I think most of them are loggers (excluding the Hollywood hired greenhorns), but evidently Hollywood pays better than logging right now.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha, I think most of them are loggers (excluding the Hollywood hired greenhorns), but evidently Hollywood pays better than logging right now.
> 
> Andy



LOLOLOL...Lets hope so. Probably better hours, too.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2010)

Its easy to tell when they are faking stuff. they have like 8 different camera angles of what is about to go down. the face plants directly infront of the camera..

the show is really starting to piss me off because i enjoy watching the boys down in na swamp, but hate the rest of it. the narrator should be shot as well............


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 11, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Pro wrestling is less staged LOL!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Hahahahahahaha! That was funny. I used to watch the show regularly,now I dont care. I missed this last episode but sounds like I didnt miss much.


----------



## slowp (Mar 11, 2010)

Next year:

Celebrity Logging.  

Erik Estrada? opcorn:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> Next year:
> 
> Celebrity Logging.
> 
> Erik Estrada? opcorn:



Hey, you already have "Sometimes a Great Notion, never give an inch" starring Paul Newman. Great movie BTW.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 11, 2010)

What, Jimmy's not a celeb?


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 11, 2010)

It was totally faked. I just watched it again and for sure he pulled a Stihl out of the truck and when he was walking next to the loader it was a Husky. Then during the flash of him diving it was also a Husky. Then when they were all walking back to the top of the landing all chummy you can see clear as a bell that it was a Husky. What losers!

At least they were smart enough to swap out the good Stihl for one of those crappy Huskies. True to Hollywood fashion pull in the stunt double that is expendable for those risky scenes. Don't want to waste a good saw if something went wrong, so use the Husky, no big loss. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## redprospector (Mar 12, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> It was totally faked. I just watched it again and for sure he pulled a Stihl out of the truck and when he was walking next to the loader it was a Husky. Then during the flash of him diving it was also a Husky. Then when they were all walking back to the top of the landing all chummy you can see clear as a bell that it was a Husky. What losers!
> 
> At least they were smart enough to swap out the good Stihl for one of those crappy Huskies. True to Hollywood fashion pull in the stunt double that is expendable for those risky scenes. Don't want to waste a good saw if something went wrong, so use the Husky, no big loss. :greenchainsaw:



Haha. Maybe the Stihl got smashed durring one of the takes to get that scene, and they had to pull out the backup saw. 

Andy


----------



## ray benson (Mar 12, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Seems to me that incident with the greenhorn when the logs rolled was totally staged. All the suddent talk about how tall the logs were stacked, then go get the saw and then suddenly the roll happened.
> 
> So, fake or not?



It's in the editing.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 12, 2010)

I now am able to predict what will happen next. They sstart discussing something that _can_ happen and sure enough it does - big surprise...not. Example: A few episodes back they started discussing 'up-enders' What a shock when they "suddenly" had an 'up-ender'. Only one of several examples.

Harry K


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 12, 2010)

The show is a joke, but it is still somewhat entertaining as long as you know what it is. 

Hey Andy, How much snow ya got in the Sacs?


----------



## redprospector (Mar 12, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> The show is a joke, but it is still somewhat entertaining as long as you know what it is.
> 
> Hey Andy, How much snow ya got in the Sacs?



I guess it all depends on where you're standing. 
South facing slopes just have a little here & there, but are still muddy.
The North facing slope I was on earlier today still had a good 2 1/2 feet everywhere. 
My yard is one of the coldest places in town, and I'm still trying to find a 3/4 ton Ford pickup that was parked under the eve of the roof. :jawdrop:

Andy


----------



## goosegunner (Mar 18, 2010)

Logs may have rolled sometime when the were there. Could have been a reenactment.

It is no different than Hunting videos. All the talking, stalking and whispering is filmed after the kill.

My clue was old man Rygard. He is a logger not an actor, go back and watch his part.



gg


----------

